# Will bettas eat Platy fry?



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Will bettas eat Platy fry?


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

Yes, if you don't want them to eat the fry then get a breeding trap for them or put them in a seperate tank


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Well I only wanted 3 platies any way thanks.


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

Haha, have your platys bred already?


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Yep my female is pregnant.=D


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

Wow, that was quick lol didnt you have them like a week ago? lol


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Yep I bought em about a week ago or less.=D


----------

